# 'Loose hips' ...advice needed



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

"Loose hips" sounds like a nice way of saying moderate hip displaysia. The biggest single thing I can recommend is that you keep his weight down. In his situation keeping him very lean is important as any added stress will negatively affect the joint. I wouldn't want him running exceptionally hard and would break-up exercise into 15 minute segments. Swimming would be the ideal form of exercise and I'd make him swim daily. 

You should definitely speak to Summer's Mom as she's dealing with a moderate - severe HD case that she is in the process of managing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*adorable*

He is so adorable!
Who diagnosed him with Loose Hips-I've never heard of that.
I would ask whoever diagnosed him what this means and how to manage it.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Weight control, joint supplements, moderate regular exercise that keeps the back end nicely muscled. Those are the most important. There is an HD site, (yahoo canine HD) the people there are VERY nice. Some have managed dogs with severe HD without surgery. They are a great resource for help. 

I think WEIGHT is the big one. When Teddi had her surgery my surgeon was adamant, we can not let her weight get above 60#. She is on the skinny side of normal, any extra even a pound weighs heavily on the hips. Swimming is great strengthening exercise.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If he is subluxed only (no joint changes or wearing) and has a nicely shaped, deep acetabulum, I would not worry unduly. I have had this a lot in my Goldens who go on to OFA as Good or Excellent, and the PennHipp'd ones even came back with good PennHip numbers. At first I freaked out but after several occurences, I no longer do. Golden puppies, at least, can tend to be "loose" when young but, as long as "looseness" is the only problem, generally tighten up as they get older.

I would follow typical protocol-watch his weight, do not overdo the formal/forced exercise, encourage swimming and joint supplements can't hurt.


----------

